# Nissan sunny not idling



## uchiacon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

Been trying to fix my 1.3L 1991 nissan sunny stainwagon. Mileage: 173 000km, engine number GA13 

The problem is as follows:


Car needs a pump of the accelerator peddle to start up.

Frequently cuts out when revs of the engine drop, such as shifting gears while slowing down, or when the car is put in neutral. I say frequently because when the choke is on there's not a lot of issue and car will not stall while being driven.

Revs are permanently high and were quite high when the car was bought, probably to help alleviate this problem.

These are pretty serious issues as they will no doubt be taking their toll on the starter motor and battery. Stalling when slowing down or idling is a dangerous thing to happen at an intersection/turning, etc as powersteering cuts out.

When the car is finally turned off at the ignition, it shudders for a bit as it takes about a second longer for the engine to stop completely. Left over fuel in the engine I'd guess.

Here's what we've done to try and solve these issues:

Starter motor replaced; no change
Carburettor replaced with one off the same engine type of a 1.4L sentra; no change
Air filter replaced: no change
Tubes leading from the carburetor to pollution control widgets have been disconnected from said components and plugged; no change

Obviously this has something to do with the fuel mix here but the problem does not lie with the carburetor or air filter.

Anyone care to suggest what it may be? I can provide more information as needed.

Thanks guys!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To begin with:
- Replace the spark plugs if they are old.
- Replace the distributor cap/rotor if needed.
- Replace the spark plug wires if needed.
- Check the ignition timing.
- Replace fuel filter if needed.

Being that the engine, when fully warmed up, runs good with the choke on points to a very lean mixture. This is usually caused by a major vacuum leak in the intake system. To check for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The carb gasket may need replacing.


----------



## uchiacon (Jan 5, 2013)

Ignition timing is ok. 

We replaced the carb gasket when the carburettor came off.

Fuel filter has been replaced

Intake manifold nuts are tight.

I think you've got a point there regarding the vacuum, we'll have to get a gauge and find out.


----------

